# New verbal tic??? Repeating final consonant sounds



## LittleBirdie (Oct 22, 2005)

Anyone's lo do this?

My 2yo ds started doing this just today and DH and I are just scratching our head about it. DS will say something like his name and then repeat a couple of times the "k" sound. He did that with tons of words today: he would say a word and then play with that final consonant sound. It was not what I would think of as a stutter. What was baffling was it just seemed so out of the blue that he did it so much today when he has never done it before. Toddlers are such strange and curious creatures!!!

The only thing that I can think of is that I have been repeating some consonant sounds when he mispronounces a word to help him learn to enunciate, but not with enough frequency that I think he would start picking up on it.

I'm not worried about it and it actually seemed to help him enunciate some words he has problems with. (Ex: he has a hard time saying the "t" sound in "peanuts" -- it is a lot less embarrassing in public today to have him say "I like peanuts - t - t- t" than "I like peanus."







) He is a late talker, but nothing really out of the ordinary. I was just curious if maybe your lo does/did this and what experiences you have.


----------



## barefootbabies (Jun 6, 2007)

My 2 year old did the exact same thing a couple of months ago. Like yours, it was only consonant sounds, and it came completely out of nowhere. My grandmother has a PhD in language development and I asked her about it at the time. She thought it was just an experimenting/liking to hear his own voice type of thing, and definitely nothing to worry about. It lasted maybe 2-3 weeks with him, he doesn't do it any more. How funny that your DS does it too, I had never heard a child do it before mine, and I've been around hundreds of toddlers in my life!


----------



## LittleBirdie (Oct 22, 2005)

How good to have an expert in the family! Thanks for the reply. I wonder how long he'll keep it up....


----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

My son does this too sometimes and I think for him it's because he's gotten corrected about the way to say various words so now he repeats the correction, if that makes sense. For example, if he says "Nice dod" and someone says "Dog, not dod. Dog. Guh Guh Guh" then he'll refer to the dog as a "Dog Guh Guh Guh" the next few times he sees one.


----------



## fritz (Nov 9, 2005)

My son is over 3 years old, and getting ready to read (recognizes the letters of the alphabet and is starting to learn some phonics), and he'll do this randomly, whenever he feels like it, just to experiment. His favorite variation, though, is to say an entire sentence, but tack on the same ending to ever single word (he really likes "s" and "k").

So it's probably just a phase for now, but it'll probably reappear in some form during pre-literacy =).


----------



## jo15 (Jul 5, 2006)

My two year old niece started doing that too! Except it was the first letter of every word, so it really did sound like a stutter. Like wa wa wa water. I think it's nothing to really worry about.


----------



## OboePlayerMom (May 23, 2005)

Both of my children did that at the same age! They are now almost 5 and almost 3, and for both of them it just lasted a few months. I figured they were experimenting with the sounds of those consonants. It was pretty cute to hear!

_______________________
Leslie, mommy to DS (5) and DD (3)


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

Just wanted to say my ds did this too and it was so bizarre because I had never heard any other kids do it. I would say my ds repeated final consanant sounds from about 2-3 yrs of age. SOmetimes he would also get stuck onthe first syllable of a word and I was sure he would have a problem with stuttering. I did notice though that it was worse if he was trying to talk fast and all excited about something, because he could repeat and recite entire stories word for word without stuttering at all. Slowly and surely, the repetition disappeared pretty much by 4 yrs of age and at 4.5 his speech is fine.


----------



## LittleBirdie (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the sharing of stories. Funny enough, it appears to have been something of a phase. Just two weeks later, he sometimes does it, but not as often as he did those first few days. As with everything with my two year old toddler, everything is very fluid -- how to keep up with the changes!


----------

